# CPMA study guide - I purchased Deborah Grider's book with the CD



## arizona1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I purchased Deborah Grider's book with the CD, is the CD the study guide everyone is talking about?

Thank you.


----------



## keke74 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, There's a CPMA Study guide that can be purchased from the following website: www.namas-auditing.com.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you


----------

